# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  One of those days fuelled by rage.

## Tia

Today is one of those days when I hate being a woman. No one ever told me that when you get to a certain age your hormones go crazy. Sometimes I question my own sanity, ok so I am not sad today, that makes a change. In its place is a huge rage. The world is really p......g me off in a big way. The sound of screaming kids next door to the constant tweeting if the birds. I have taken a few days off work and it has made me realise how much stress I take for so little money. I spoke to my manager today and round about said what was on my mind. Talk about some one who completely mid judges what is being said. Grrrrr that has made me even angrier. There is no real justification for my anger but I do feel like going out a having a real argument with someone. I wish there was a place to go for hormonal women like me. In fact a couple of years away from the world would be a great start. Time to take myself off for a walk hopefully I might find a crack in the earths crust that can reincarnate me in to a man !

----------


## Paula

Oh hunni  :Panda: . Have you talked to your doctor about this? Have you looked at ways other women have coped?

----------


## Tia

Yes I have joined a forum and the bottom line is what works for one woman doesn't for another. I am very reluctant to take hrt so it's more of a holistic route for me. It's so embarrassing not being in full control of your emotions. I used to say surely it can't be that bad but that time has come and I am sick of myself. I need to find a support group , some where I can go and talk to other women face to face. You would be very surprised how many women don't want to talk about the M word. I have tried to bring up the subject with a few people. The shutters come down and the subject changed. I still need to escape for a while much like those women who go in birth huts and stay there until the appropriate time. If only........... I know exactly where I would go to.

----------


## Suzi

One of our wonderful members/mods used soy rather than hrt and I know it helped her.. There are options - it's just finding what works for you..

----------

